# Canadian Army music video



## ThatsLife

Hello everyone,

I am currently putting together a video which consists of clips from various videos i've found on the Canadian Army. I've already started on it, and it's alittle fast paced and alittle more action going on than there was in the original video. I've just been searching for videos out there and most of them are of the Americans in Iraq and i've seen enough of those.

so here's the video:

http://media.putfile.com/An-un-finished-video-I-put-together-of-the-Canadian-Military

It's not quite finished yet, so there'll be alot of blackness afterwards  

I just want some feedback, maybe what I should change or add or if anyone knows of any other videos of the canadian military, any branch, whether it be air force or navy...would be great. 

The videos which i've used so far (and I plan to put them in the credits):

"Operation Apollo video"
"BMQ Video"
"3_PPCLI"
"JTF-2 Training"


----------



## pbi

I think you are off to a great start. I have often wondered, while listening to different tracks, about how a military video could be set to them, but I haven't got your skills. Anyway-good work, and good luck. Look forward to seeing the finished project!

Cheers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

DEFINETELY off to the right start. Keep it up, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project for sure.!


----------



## joseph_almeida

Nice work dude; My friend coudnt believe it was the Canadian Army!


----------



## Hunter911

Yeah man that was cool. Im looking forward to seeing the whole thing when its done. Should be quite the bang at the end  ;D


----------



## Kal

Actually, that wasn't half bad, and by 'half bad', I mean pretty good.  Keep on it, try to get some more airmobile, airborne, amphibious stuff if you can, people love that stuff and experiment with some different music tracks.  I'm kinda' excited to see the finished product, and by 'kinda', I mean I am. ;D


----------



## 48Highlander

not too shabby!  I think I might have a few clips kicking around, I'll take a look and let you know.


----------



## vanislerev

the real question is why dont they use something like that as a recruiting commercial or something? looks good so far!


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I surely have a tank firing video.. I'd have to dig it up if you need it. Quick one, done on my sony digicam.


----------



## Weiner

That's really good.  I like the music and the flow of clips.  Must have taken a while to synchronize them with the music.  Look forward to seeing the final copy!


----------



## nsmedicman

Excellent job on the music video. Keep up the good work. Check out the Army.ca website for other videos. Who is the music from by the way?


----------



## nsmedicman

OK.....I'm an idiot ;D....I meant the Army News website.....also the Combat Camera section on the CF website.


----------



## ThatsLife

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'm glad all of you like it so far, it's great news to me.

I'm hoping to get this finished off before I head to BMQ on Friday, and since I have nothing to do tonight--it's looking good  ^-^





> Posted by: nsmedicman
> Insert Quote
> Excellent job on the music video. Keep up the good work. Check out the Army.ca website for other videos. *Who is the music from by the way?*



Song:     Sum41 - Grab The Devil By The Horns


Everyone is free to add me to msn if you have any video clips to contribute 


Once again, thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## armyvern

Excellent work!!

There are some Army Video clips here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Land_Force/English/3_2.asp#
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/index_e.aspx?bhcp=1#

Or...pick a trade (those recruiters always have the best clips!!)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx

Hey I had to watch the Supply Tech video...I've deployed with both the women. LS Christine Broyden shown first (Golan) and LS - now MS - Monica Lee (Gulf)...what a small world it is.


----------



## wack-in-iraq

I didnt watch the others, but the infantry one is a bit outdated. a video should show the newest and coolest of all the gear, not stuff that was used back in the 80s.

by the way, great work on the video you are making, makes me wanna rejoin !


----------



## The Gues-|-

pretty sweet stuff! :dontpanic:


----------



## missing1

http://www.break.com/articles/tankbuster.html

Tank buster for you maybe you can use a bit


----------



## Fraser.g

Fantastic start.

You have the sync set up perfectly. Keep up the fanstastic work and I wish I had your talent!

GF


----------



## Blakey

> The videos which i've used so far (and I plan to put them in the credits):


A lot of "EXERCISE Robust Patricia" clips I see... 2 PPCLI.
Post the completed video when you can, good luck.


----------



## career_radio-checker

teufel said:
			
		

> Tank buster for you maybe you can use a bit



Mommy is the tank....Snif  :'( dead?


----------



## patt

i have a few clips and another movie if u want to add some more to ur video just add me to msn


----------



## nsmedicman

Can't wait for the finished product......makes me want to join again......oops....wait....too late...... ;D.

We look cooler than the Americans though.....


----------



## scm77

Good stuff.

Can't wait to see the final version.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

I'll echo everyone's praise here by saying awesome video.

You should send that to the CFRC...THAT is what those recruiting ads in the movies should look like!


----------



## mavericknm

where did you get the JSF2 video? Can you put a link? And your referring to the 2PPLCI video no 3PPLCI right?

Awesome work. Fits perfectly to the music


----------



## MPIKE

Bravo.. 

Being on cursed dial-up it was worth the wait.. Thanks.


----------



## noneck

Excellent job, I think as far as a recruiting tool, it would appeal to way more young people than the present add's.

Please post your finished product as I would like to use it as my screen saver at work if possible.



Noneck


----------



## armywoman

That is an awesome video!!

I can not wait to see the rest of it.  The soundtrack is certainly better then the current recruiting commercial.
Good job!!


----------



## Glorified Ape

That was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic. They should be using that video rather than the sappy tripe they often come up with. Great job. Can't wait to see the finished product. 



			
				teufel said:
			
		

> http://www.break.com/articles/tankbuster.html
> 
> Tank buster for you maybe you can use a bit



Isn't that footage of a US test?


----------



## nsmedicman

Kinda sounds like either Judas Priest or Iron Maiden......oh the memories...... ;D

I know SUM 41 are big fans of the classic metal from the 80's.


----------



## NMPeters

What do you plan on using this video for?


----------



## Prophet

that cool, can't wait to see the finished product. i havn't seen it with sound because i'm at work but i'll watch it when i get home again.


----------



## rdt2449

What a great video, makes me want to join the Cf NOW ;D 
i cant wait to do my Basic in st-jean in the summer....


----------



## civvy3840

You've got a good start. looking forward to seeing it when it's done!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

NMPeters said:
			
		

> What do you plan on using this video for?



Maybe he could sell it to the CF to use as advertising. Cause right now, in it's incomplete form, it's already better than any of that cheesy crap that comes out of Ottawa.


----------



## AoD71

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe he could sell it to the CF to use as advertising. Cause right now, in it's incomplete form, it's already better than any of that cheesy crap that comes out of Ottawa.



It's not all bad, but he's definately going off in a better direction (appealing to younger people). I once saw a clip of a tank going off a ramp, and it actually had some insane air- you should put that in!


----------



## SoF

Thats a great video, I really liked it. I wish there was one like that but for the navy.


----------



## ZipperHead

I will take a look at work for the Leopard going over the ramp and firing in mid-air. I inherited a bunch of pretty good video clips done here at the Armour School, and CTC in general. I can also put out some "feelers" to the graphics arts folks here to see what is available, so you can get the better quality stuff (not shrunk down for web).

I agree that that (your video) is better than the Nana Mouskouri(!!!!!) style of stuff that Ottawa usually OK's for public consumption of the CF. 

As an aside, for our PD (professional development) seminar we had here at CTC over the last two days, the commander of the CFRG (CF Recruiting Group) gave us some "inside dope" on the state of recruiting. Busted a lot of "mythconceptions" (his term) that we had about recruiting, particularly in this day and age. Because of the Adscam controversy, there hasn't been any advertising lately, and the policies (IRT advertising) have been tightened. He indicated that there would be a new round of advertising come January, and hinted it would be a bit more "aggressive" than it has been in the past (the teddy bears that get handed out have a snarl on their face  >) J/K. As well, there is going to be a greater "technology" push with recruiting, using the internet more and more. Allegedly you can complete some/all?? of your application online (I haven't checked), so if not now, soon.

Again, good effort on the video, and hopefully they look to this style of ad to go after the hard-charging rock-and-roll crowd that we desperately need: more Snake, less Ned Flanders. Lord knows we have enough Barneys and Ralf Wiggums': "Lt Hoover, I swallowed my grenade!!!" (EVERYTHING can be related in some shape or form to 'The Simpsons')

Al


----------



## armyvern

SoF said:
			
		

> Thats a great video, I really liked it. I wish there was one like that but for the navy.


Maybe he can come up with something from these:

http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/navy/index_e.aspx?bhcp=1#
http://www.navy.dnd.ca/marpac/marpac_multimedia/ET2005-0146-01V_HI.wmv
http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/navy/jobs_e.aspx#
http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/navy/jobs_e.aspx#
http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/navy/jobs_e.aspx#


----------



## muskrat89

Is the link still good? I can't seem to watch the video....   :crybaby:


----------



## Springroll

The link is still good...

BTW, AWESOME VIDEO!!!

I can't wait to see the finished product!!
He really should sell it to the CF. That video would appeal to a wider age range of people.


----------



## Hunter911

mavericknm said:
			
		

> where did you get the JSF2 video? Can you put a link? And your referring to the 2PPLCI video no 3PPLCI right?
> 
> Awesome work. Fits perfectly to the music



You can find their home page by just googleing JTF2


----------



## D-n-A

Good work on the video, but you probably won't be able to send it to the CF in hopes of it being a recruiting video since there is copyrighted material on it(ie the song, the scenes from Truth Duty Valor, etc).

For those interested, check out http://www.militaryvideos.net/  theres a few Canadian videos on it, Memoirs and the Cougar live fire is done by a Weapon Tech in 25 SVC. Plus theres a bunch of other US videos that are really good.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I really enjoyed the video. Good stuff.

I doubt the CF will ever use something like that because thats just not what the CF does.

Your video would have to have X amount of minorities performing X amount of tasts with equil representation from X amount of trades and the clips would have to be examined and dissected to examine their content and make sure we're not promoting something or another.
A lot of bullshit basically.

Your video does a lot more for recruiting on a site like army.ca than it would ever do if the CF "fixed" it.

As for the video- there seems to be more and more army videos out there. Especially on militaryvideos/militaryphotos and those types of forms.
I find a lot of them are pretty shitty. Its a bunch of pictures or clips just thrown together with some heavy metal music in the backround. Half a second or something blowing up, screaming, shooting, half a second of something else. crap.
Yours seems pretty fluid for an amateur (right?) video editing guy


----------



## AoD71

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Your video would have to have X amount of minorities performing X amount of tasts with equil representation from X amount of trades and the clips would have to be examined and dissected to examine their content and make sure we're not promoting something or another.



And then you end up with what everybody sees on tv!


----------



## army_10168

That  was a darn good  video  i wanna see the whole thing.  Nice music to.    



take care.


----------



## Meatpuppet

Good work....keep it up....bout time we got into the groove!!.....That is deff recruiting material.Hope to see more from you in the future...cheers 8)


----------



## Haggis

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> Allegedly you can complete some/all?? of your application online (I haven't checked), so if not now, soon.



More than allegedly, Allan.

The CF's new E-Recruiting site has been up and running for more than a month.  It was developed for CFRG by DHRIM (Director Human Resources Information Management... the PeopleSoft people).  So far over 1000 people have initiated applications.

Check out: https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/forces/recruiting-recrutement/public/engraph/welcome_e.aspx


----------



## Springroll

The applying online will definitely make things easier for the public to apply, especially those who are nowhere near a CFRC.


----------



## AoD71

Wow thats convenient. Too bad it wasn't around a few months ago, when I had to make the trip to Barrie.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe he could sell it to the CF to use as advertising. Cause right now, in it's incomplete form, it's already better than any of that cheesy crap that comes out of Ottawa.



Took the words right out of my mouth.

That was the coolest CF video ive seen in a long time. Perhaps ever. That song is kickass.
Keep doing what youre doing, that video is fantastic.


----------



## Fraser.g

How is the ending comming along?


----------



## career_radio-checker

I don't think we'll see the ending anytime soon. ThatsLife (the guy who made it) is doing his BMQ SQ. But I can wait


----------



## joseph_almeida

If its even remotely as good as the beginning it will be worth the wait...


----------



## combatcamera

Very nice work,

We did something similar with a video about Combat Camera:  http://www.frankhudec.ca/best_of_gallery/best_of_combat_camera_video.htm
(Quicktime required).  As mentioned above, you can view additional photos or videos here:  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/index.htm as well as here:  http://www.frankhudec.ca/fh_editorial.html

Enjoy!


----------



## GO!!!

That combat camera video has lots of usable clips, but those guys with the cameras keep getting in the way!


----------



## combatcamera

For me, it's always the guy's with the video cameras!  Seriously though, we do get to see and experience some really neat stuff with all three branches of the CF.  That's pretty cool.


----------



## ChopperHead

thats a GREAT start. I to think that would be an aowesome commercial.


----------



## armyrules

That video was AMAZING and loved the tune /m\ like someone said that the CF should use it caust hte videos that are out are not all that good but this video is the crap can't wait for the big finale


----------



## Roy Harding

Thatslife:

I viewed your video for the first time today - now I'm sorry I took so long.

To use a favourite old, non-PC expletive:  Outf**kinStanding!!!

Well done, you've captured another fan (and I'm an OLD guy!!)


----------



## BKells

How long until you are finished?


----------



## Daidalous

Wow,  really good video.   Thats what I would want to see in the theaters, a fast paced  Adrenalin rush. showing some of the coolest aspects of our job.    Not something that makes me want to hide under my seat.   When I went and saw  Star wars  Episode 2   a few people laughed after one and called us the Carebear Forces.  The sad thing is that is our future recruit pool right there.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Awesome video man, the only thing I could say about it in a negative way is also a good thing in another light. Because of the fast pace, you cant really see alot. Though on the other hand, because of the speed, really gets your blood pumpin, makes me want to go out trainin again.........


----------



## muffin

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently putting together a video which consists of clips from various videos i've found on the Canadian Army. I've already started on it, and it's alittle fast paced and alittle more action going on than there was in the original video. I've just been searching for videos out there and most of them are of the Americans in Iraq and i've seen enough of those.
> 
> so here's the video:
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/An-un-finished-video-I-put-together-of-the-Canadian-Military
> 
> It's not quite finished yet, so there'll be alot of blackness afterwards
> 
> I just want some feedback, maybe what I should change or add or if anyone knows of any other videos of the canadian military, any branch, whether it be air force or navy...would be great.
> 
> The videos which i've used so far (and I plan to put them in the credits):
> 
> "Operation Apollo video"
> "BMQ Video"
> "3_PPCLI"
> "JTF-2 Training"



Very cool! Are you looking for more videos?

I have some videos I took at the 2003 Trenton Air Show if you want to see them - they may not be good enough quality - but I thought I would offer anyway. Has some snowbirds and SkyHawks etc. I know my hubby has some stuff from BOsnia etc too - but I don't know where it is - if you are interested I can see if I can dig it up.

Let me know 
Maggie


----------



## BKells

Seriously I don't mean to rag on you.. but it was only like 40 seconds long. Do you plan on finishing it? Good work though.


----------



## Saosin

cool video


----------



## GO!!!

I did'nt see a single woman or minority in that video - for shame!!


----------



## combatcamera

GO!!!

That's why you should be working in recruiting ......


----------



## extanker

great job on the video..missing something though!
add something from the past....Leopard MBT.
there is nothing cooler than that!!


----------



## GO!!!

extanker said:
			
		

> great job on the video..missing something though!
> add something from the past....Leopard MBT.
> there is nothing cooler than that!!



Yes there is - a Javelin slamming into a MBT!!  >

Besides, he's on the right track with the 3VP video already.


----------



## Glorified Ape

Dammit, that video is spectacular. They need to give that guy leave to finish the video so I can see the finished product. Any idea as to when it'll be done?


----------



## youravatar

nice; so nice!


----------



## canuck#1

OMG....what a great job I hope it's done soon.


----------



## Synthos

As much as everyone loves (myself included) this movie, ThatsLife's last post was on November 18, 2005. So don't expect the finished video too soon


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet

Great! An it would also be good if you could use some IR/NVG stuff.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

hey, i made this video...please have a look, thanks  
http://media.putfile.com/a-soldiers-tribute


----------



## The Gues-|-

Hey, great job! keep up the good work!  what was the title of the song?


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

thanks alot
the song is - landing in london by 3 doors down


----------



## Sig_Des

a_beautiful_tragedy : I also enjoyed the video, Good Job.

It's nice to see people putting in the effort for these things, and if you are one of the increasing number of people who are making videos with the CF in the eye, just do us all a favor and make sure that it reflects us well. Don't want people misinterpretating them.

Either way, Kudos to everyone putting work into these videos.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

thank you very much Sig_Des, I totally agree with what you said
thanks for watching the video.


----------



## Big Foot

a_beautiful_tragedy, all I can say is that was simply outstanding. I can't think of any other word to describe that.


----------



## Slim

a_beautiful_tragedy said:
			
		

> hey, i made this video...please have a look, thanks
> http://media.putfile.com/a-soldiers-tribute



Quite good actually.


----------



## Pea

a_beautiful_tragedy:

Wow.. Very well done! It even tugged on the heart strings, which I think is a good response to a great video.


----------



## Tracker 23A

Excellent job on the video!


----------



## ZipperHead

Great video, a_beautiful_tragedy. 

Al


----------



## armyrules

a_beautiful_tragedy great job on the video really awesome and heartfelt nice job!!


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

wow, thank you very much everybody, i didnt realize that i would get so much feedback.
thank you very much for watching the video and thank you for your comments.
kyle


----------



## phresh J

Dude that is badass...get mroe clips of that cool sh*t brah.  Flippin sweet.

Pte Bell :skull:


----------



## CanadianBoy92

Nice video, it's to bad most of the dead are in there twenties.  Its a shame they died so early.


----------



## muffin

WOW
That is one of THE BEST homemade tributes I have ever seen.

I got all teary in my office here - well done - and thanks for sharing

muffin


----------



## c.jacob

When do you plan to be finished?


----------



## Procrast

a_beautiful_tragedy 

at the end of the slide show theirs a typo "staint peter" if i remember.


but its a great clip!!


----------



## foxtwo

Here's another one

http://media.putfile.com/Canadian-Forces-Over-There


----------



## CanadianBoy92

Nice work, guys keep making those there good.


----------



## combatcamera

a_beautiful_tragedy 

GREAT work on the slideshow.  The images really work well with the music and I see most of the pics are also from our Combat Camera website.  

Here is another rather poignant one from the repat of Sgt Short and Cpl Beerenfenger:

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=5187&site=combatcamera


----------



## Cabose

Nice good job foxtwo and thatslife


----------



## Lou-Dog

Wow!! Awesome video....but it doesn't show the true canadian Forces; You need to show more wogs counting mukluks in QM, and more fat lazy combat arms types falling out and puking after running slow paced 2.5 km runs that take them 30 min to finish......Other than that Great Job!! Keep up the good work....


----------



## Thompson_JM

those videos are excellent.. 

a_beautiful_tragedy I don't have any problem saying I got a little lump in my throat on that one... very poignant


Cheers
    Josh



- as to the two guys who got banned? oh well.... some people need to learn the fine art of Tact....


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

hey, thanks alot to bad i missed that one its a really nice one too.

And thank you everybody for taking the time to watch the video, i only hope that this video will reach at least one of the family members of the fallen soldiers so they can see that we thank god everyday that there are people such as their loved ones brave enough to serve and die for this great country.  



			
				combatcamera said:
			
		

> a_beautiful_tragedy
> 
> GREAT work on the slideshow.  The images really work well with the music and I see most of the pics are also from our Combat Camera website.
> 
> Here is another rather poignant one from the repat of Sgt Short and Cpl Beerenfenger:
> 
> http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=5187&site=combatcamera


----------



## RossF

Awesome.


----------



## Strike

I got this from another forum.  Very nice and a fitting tribute.

http://media.putfile.com/a-soldiers-tribute


----------



## Nfld Sapper

A very moving video, thanks for sharing it with this board.


----------



## 9nr Domestic

Thank you for sharing. The video was just what I needed to see this evening.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

excellent video. well done


----------



## Fabius

A very good video.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan

Excellent video, really makes me want to push on no matter what because I know what I have to go through is nothing compared to what they have to.
Thanks for sharing.


Dan


----------



## jerrythunder

hey, that was a really well done video, cant wait till the final product is done! keep them comming cause im totally sick of seeing the american military in videos! keep em commin!


----------



## armyrules

yeah boys I totally agree with jerrthunder kep the awesome videos comin just can't get enough


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Looks like a well produced video.  Was it supposed to go black after 33 seconds?  I wasn't sure if it was my computer, or is it like that because it isn't finished?
Try to work a hay box into it. ;D


----------



## MikeL

Good video; zipperhead, if you are referring to the last video posted I was able to see all 5mins of it.

Strike, that video was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## bigdog031

that is great man it looks really good and sounds good to great job


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

hey, I made another video
This is from my units training exercise in Ft. Picket Virginia
hope you all like it  

http://media.putfile.com/sbt-6---stricken


----------



## Franko

Just got done watching the Fallen soldiers movie....

Very well done.......


----------



## muffin

Someone has a future in media production I do think  

Ever think about creating recruiting commercials?

muffin


----------



## karl28

Good job loved the video


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

muffin said:
			
		

> Someone has a future in media production I do think
> 
> Ever think about creating recruiting commercials?
> 
> muffin



hmm, now that you say that...that sound slike a good idea....just for fun though of course
Thanks for the great compliments !
Kyle


----------



## Sig_Des

abt,

just to let you know, a lot of people have taken quite a shine to your "a soldiers tribute" montage.

IE: this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40632.0.html

and I can tell you that it's made some emails throughout the DIN. I had it forwarded to me from a friend of a friend who's with the MP Det at the embassy in Afghanistan.

It's well done, and well circulated now, it seems


----------



## Pte_Martin

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Here's another one
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Canadian-Forces-Over-There



Is there anyway i can save this file?


----------



## armyrules

Love the "over there" video great stuff and yes is ther anywhere to save it?


----------



## foxtwo

I'm not sure, but i have the hard copy... If anyone knows how just send me a PM


----------

